

NATO, Odesk , Elance  DDOS'ed , Russia? - madradavid


======
GFischer
I received an email from Elance stating:

"This morning at 6:00 am PDT, we experienced a significant denial-of-service
attack on our servers.This malicious attack caused an influx of traffic to our
website making it unavailable to all visitors.

While we are working hard to make the site fully functional again, we are
still experiencing intermittent issues. This is the first attack of this kind
to Elance.com and is similar to other attacks that have made news headlines in
recent months.

It is important to note that all of your information is secure and has not
been compromised in any way. Still, we recognize that the outage is highly
disruptive and we sincerely apologize for any inconvenience this might cause.
We are working with the appropriate law enforcement agencies to find and
prosecute the criminals responsible for this attack.

We are contacting your clients to explain how these issues may continue to be
affecting your ability to communicate and work on your job. We have asked for
their consideration when evaluating job progress and performance.

We will be sure to update everyone once the issue is fully resolved and our
site is stable. For the latest updates, follow us on Twitter @Elance or on
Facebook. You may also join the discussion related to the outage with other
Elancers in our Water Cooler. If you have specific questions regarding a job,
please contact Customer Support.

Our sincere thanks for your patience and support.

Sincerely, The Elance Team"

